# Anyone around Dieppe on Saturday May 14?



## ThisSpecificUserName (8 mo ago)

Wondering if anyone happens to be near the ferry terminal in Dieppe on Saturday who could give a hand to a young Ukrainian woman crossing alone with her dog? She's trying to get the 11 am ferry to the UK but her train only arrives at 10.


----------

